

How did this become the #1 free iphone game in Japan? - amichail
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id371708620?mt=8

======
fondue
I know in games like Starcraft players are obsessed with their Actions Per
Minute (APM); the more you click the higher your APM and the better you do in
the game.

Yes, you can see a whole host of problems with this logic.

None the less, my impression is that it looks like this game hooks into that
sentiment and tests your ability to react quickly.

------
clatko
Please warn about redirects like this! I could just throw up an affiliate link
and say hey, look Doodle Jump is now X-Rated!!

------
jrnkntl
A lot of japanese downloads.

